# Lizards > General Geckos >  Cat geckos

## Seru1

Anyone ever work with these or read some material on them? I saw a few pictures and they look pretty cool but I have little knowledge.

----------


## HighVoltageRoyals

I actually had to google them just to know what the heck you were talking about but WOW! They're somthing else! I could definitely see myself investing in some of these in the future. Very cool. Sorry I couldn't be more helpful.  :Embarassed:

----------

Seru1 (04-21-2011)

----------


## Seru1

> I actually had to google them just to know what the heck you were talking about but WOW! They're somthing else! I could definitely see myself investing in some of these in the future. Very cool. Sorry I couldn't be more helpful.


Well atleast I know I'm not alone and I have good taste!  :ROFL:

----------


## PolishPython

YUP I DID IT !!!!!

----------


## purplemuffin

I used to REALLY want one, and still do but snakes have sort of taken over my head atm!

But these are some caresheets I found when I was actively searching for info

http://www.geckosunlimited.com/commu...are-sheet.html

http://healthygeckos.com/gecko-cares...ko-care-sheet/

http://rainbowexotics.com/Care%20She...felinus%29.htm

----------

_HighVoltageRoyals_ (04-22-2011),Seru1 (04-21-2011)

----------

